# Bo Ichi



## splazzatch (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone know of a video or written out description? I used to know this kata but I have forgotten during my time off from studying and I am trying to re-learn it.


----------



## TimoS (Nov 15, 2005)

Bo ichi ? As in staff one ? No, don't know anything about it. I just think that with a name like that it is probably a kata specific to the system you studied


----------



## splazzatch (Nov 15, 2005)

I studied Goshin Jitsu with King Cobra Karate if that helps?


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 15, 2005)

ichi means "One" as in the number.

It is not a classical kata and is likely unique to your orgnaization, or even school.

If you are still on good terms with the school try contacting them.


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 16, 2005)

"It is not a classical kata and is likely unique to your orgnaization, or even school."

This is essentially what I said before, but my post was deleted.
The style that you trained in was created here in the U.S. and thier kata are unique to them.  You will have to go back to them to find a video.

There is still a lot of historical information over at e-budo.com about this style.  Perhaps you can read up on that and find more information.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, E-Budo is a great resource for this sort of thing.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 16, 2005)

In your other thread I posted this link

boichi

Hopefully this is it, or close to it. I just dropped it onto some free web space I had. Geocities only allows so much data transfer per hour so you may have to try it when no one else has for a bit. I just tried it here and it loaded okay though. Hope it helps.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 16, 2005)

A) is that the bo kata from Seieikan, Navarre?
and
B) Is that Navarre, Navarre?


----------



## Navarre (Nov 16, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> A) is that the bo kata from Seieikan, Navarre?


 
That is indeed the first Seiei Kan bo kata, Egg. However, keep in mind that this kata was shown to us about 20 yrs ago by my sensei who had been out of contact with Mr. Madden for about 5 yrs or so at that point. 

The kata might be slightly different than the "official" version. If so, I'd like to see the differences. Also, this was just a walkthrough to refresh on the moves. A lot of the subtleties need to be tightened up. It's the only vid I have without refilming it.



			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> B) Is that Navarre, Navarre?


 
No. This is one of my students. I am indescribably more handsome. I try to avoid showing my face on here because I fear the hearts of such fine women as Sam, Sarah, Lisa, and Shesulsa couldn't take it.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 16, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> That is indeed the first Seiei Kan bo kata, Egg. However, keep in mind that this kata was shown to us about 20 yrs ago by my sensei who had been out of contact with Mr. Madden for about 5 yrs or so at that point.
> 
> The kata might be slightly different than the "official" version. If so, I'd like to see the differences. Also, this was just a walkthrough to refresh on the moves. A lot of the subtleties need to be tightened up. It's the only vid I have without refilming it.


 
I will attempt to provide a description or an mpg of the kata as I learn it for comparison.





			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> No. This is one of my students. I am indescribably more handsome. I try to avoid showing my face on here because I fear the hearts of such fine women as Sam, Sarah, Lisa, and Shesulsa couldn't take it.


 
I think your compassion is commendable  

Actually reminds me of this:





_'That can't be William Wallace.  I prettier than this man.'_


----------



## splazzatch (Nov 16, 2005)

Nav, thank you for posting the kata. It isn't the same one but it is one I have seen before. Thank you again.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 16, 2005)

Sure, no problem. Sorry it wasn't what you were looking for. 

I'll just delete it from my web space then cause it's hogging memory.

Good luck with the search, splazzatch!


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 17, 2005)

I believe that the kata in the video provided by Navarre is one that I learned as Bo Uro a long time ago, like around 1978 or so.

We were sort of a TKD school back then and transitioning back to my teachers roots in Japanese arts, so we did a lot of Japanese/Okinawan Kata.  If anyone learned Bo Uro, I sure would like to know if this is it.  It's been a long time, but I'm sure this is it.


----------

